# Easy Transfer of Patterns to Wood using Plastic Wrap



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not really sure this is where this should go, but on the other hand, looks as good as any other place. Interesting, not something I would probably use, but I would imagine some of you can get some use out of it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etNUMi7kn5I


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Interesting idea Theo. I never would have thought of using plastic wrap.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I have used the idea before,find it to be quite useful and easy to do, ( cheap)


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

*HOW TO DO INKJET TRANSFERS-- USING 5 Different GLUES!!!!!!!*

Here's one I found, and consider even more interesting.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-mefhZnYSs
The Elmer's School Glue starts at 10:50.

What I'm looking for is a very inexpensive way of transferring color pictures to wood. The ones I've found so far are too expensive, and more complicated, than I desire.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

*Simple Trick Allows You to Transfer Images Onto Wood Using Only an Inkjet Printer*

Steve Ramsey came up with this one. This one I will definitely have to give a try. As soon as my printer is back on line that is.
Simple Trick Allows You to Transfer Images Onto Wood Using Only an Inkjet Printer


----------

